# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > آموزش: <خیلی مهم> راهنمای نصب و راه اندازی  GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget در ویندوز و اوبونتو <خیلی مهم>

## beginner_1395

سلام دوستان ایا میشه یکی از اساتید لطف کنه
و اموزشی برای راه اندازی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget در ویندوز و اوبونتو بنویسه
البته یه چیزایی توی انجمن هست اما یا کامل نیستن یا قدیمی شدن
برای نمونه این هست که من نتونستم برای نسخه جدید visual studio ازش استفاده کنم

----------


## Cpp_Qt

من قبلا از روی مطالب این سایت GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget را در اوبونتو نصب کردم :قهقهه: 
شما هم مطالبش رو ببین ایشالا که میتونی :تشویق:  :متفکر:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

